#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  Looking for VENTILATION standards and sites.

## bebigy

Hello everyone.
I'm searching for following papers:

CR 1752:1998 - Ventilation for buildings - Design criteria for the indoor environment 
ENV 12097:1997 - Ventilation for buildings - Ductwork - Requirements for ductwork components to facilitate maintenance of ductwork systems 
EN 13141:2004 [1-10] - Ventilation for buildings.



And also: is there a good forum or site for ventilation and AC engineers?
Thanks, for any information  :Smile: See More: Looking for VENTILATION standards and sites.

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] supersedes ENV 12097:1997.


 :Playful:

----------

